# 

## Miłosz73

Witajcie,

Próbuję samodzielnie wypełnić zgłoszenie budowy niewymagającej pozwolenia na budowę.
Przepisałem sobie to co mogłem znaleźć w intrenecie, natomiast dręczą mnie dwie sprawy.

1) czy muszę wyciągać jakąś mapkę żeby zrobić szkic z usytuowaniem budynku, czy mogę wydrukować sobie fragment z geoportalu i tam narysować co chcę gdzie postawić?

2) zwięzły opis planowanych robót - na ile nie wdawać się w szczegóły, a co koniecznie podać?
Np przy płycie fundamentowej podawać, że będzie szalunek, folia, pręty zbrojeniowe fi coś tam, czy ogólnie napisać że będzie płyta i dołączyć jakieś szkice 'projektowe' z podanymi wymiarami

Budynek to będzie to, co buduje Łukasz Budowlaniec na YouTube - szkieletowy 'garaż'

pozdrawiam
Miłosz

----------


## Miłosz73

OK. Jestem po. Zgłoszone - miesiąc minął więc raczej przeszło.

Nie wiem jak jest w innych Starostwach ale w Golubiu-Dobrzyniu wystarczyło:

ad 1) mapka, szkic narysowany w skali na podstawie tego co było dostępne
ad 2) zwięzły opis wyglądał tak:

Budowa parterowego budynku gospodarczego o wymiarach 6,00m na 5,56m (powierzchnia zabudowy 33,36m2)

1)	Wykop pod płytę fundamentową
2)	Wykonanie żelbetowej płyty fundamentowej
3)	Wykonanie ścian
4)	Wykonanie konstrukcji więźby dachowej; dach dwuspadowy; blacho dachówka
5)	Prace wykonywane zgodnie z zasadami BHP

Zostawiam
Może komuś się przyda.

----------

